# Puffy Itchy Eyes - PLEASE HELP!!!



## labwom (Jan 19, 2007)

This is terrible! For the past few weeks the area under my eyes have become extremely puffy, red, and itchy. I have no idea what is going on. I figured I had an allergic reaction to some makeup. Well I have been using Nivea's Multiple Results which says it gets rid of the puffiness but hasn't yet. Piece of crap. I have also bought an eye mask that I put in the freezer for a while then put on my eyes and I do this right before I go to bed and the puffiness seems to go down a bit but when I wake up they are back to the big ol red puffy bags under my eyes. What they hell happened to me? What do I do? And does anyone know a quick CHEAP way to get rid of this? I hate leaving the house looking like this. I haven't worn makeup in almost a month because of this too. I wanna cry! Please help!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2007)

You should consider visiting your doctor and see what they have to say. If the symptoms have been around for a while now and nothing you are doing seems to be making them go away then I reckon it's worth getting a professional opinion


----------



## labwom (Jan 19, 2007)

I know and I will but I won't be able to afford it for another 2 weeks. Anything I can do in the meantime?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmmm, it does sound like an allergy or maybe conjunctivitis (pink eye). Are your eyes red or sore as well?? Seeing the doctor is definately the way to go but in the mean time maybe you could try some cold cucumber slices on your eyes. That could be very soothing and cucumber is meant to reduce the puffies. You can also soak some tea bags in cold water or moisten some cosmetic pads with cold herbal tea or milk and place them on your eyes for 15 minutes or so to reduse the puffies.

Also try and avoid using anything around your eyes including the masks etc. They could just be aggravating the situation. Be very gentle around your eye area when you wash your face and try to sleep on clean pillowcases when ever you can. What ever you do don't rub and try not to touch the puffy area too much. Drink heaps of water too, that can't hurt! LOL I sound like my mom...

Good luck and go see the doctor when you can


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 19, 2007)

Antihistamines... I don't know what you have over there brand wise... 

Piriton? Benadryl?

If you have had an allergic reaction then that will hopefully sort it out. 

But ultimately, you need to see a doctor.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 20, 2007)

Doctor! But if you do have allergies or might have started to get allergies, not getting enough water dries up your nose, eyes. etc.


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

If you can't get to the doctor, go see the chemist - they may be able to offer you some temporary relief.

Don't spend your time asking Dr Internet about health issues, especially those related to your eyes - go see a healthcare professional ASAP.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Lara has the best advice.  Def go see a doc.  Your eyes aren't something to mess around with.  If I had to guess though, sounds like eczema.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 21, 2007)

First try slices of cool cucumber and warm tea bags to help calm the puffiness down.  If that doesn't work, go get some MAC Fast Response eye cream or some No Puffery cooling mask from Origins.  If the itch persists and over the counter meds aren't working, or you are aggravated for the new few days still, you really should go to the doctor to make sure you don't need a shot.  

Good luck honey!


----------



## labwom (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok ladies I went to the doctor 2 days ago! It turns out I had an eyelash infection. Who the fuck gets that? lol anyways he gave me some cream to put on it and it's already almost back to normal. He said everything should clear up within a week and a half but try not to wear makeup for another week after everything heals! This sucks! I can't even wear eyeliner! Just lipgloss haha. I just hate not wearing makeup!


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 23, 2007)

I had an infection in my lashes last year.  I wonder how I got mine.  The cream cleared mine up in about 3 days.  Glad you're better!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 23, 2007)

I would avoid all cosmetic solutions and just use a cold compress on your eyes and wipe out around the edges to try and alleviate the irritant.  I hope it gets better, that sounds terrible!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi there,

I think you have something called STY EYE?

When I have this, I would soak tea bags and wait til they get cool but still warm, and place them over my eyes for a few mins. It helps my eyes feel MUCH better.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 23, 2007)

You can get an infection of your eyelashes from mascara... its a cess pool of infection after a while.


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

Your eyes aren't something to mess around with, go see a professional


----------

